# steelhead river boat fishing.



## SURF&TURF (Nov 5, 2008)

Looking for info for guides that you guys would recommend for a river steelhead trip, First timer, 2-3 people, checked out wed sights but looking for someone you all have fished with and would go back hands down. Also what time of the year is best Oct, Nov. Dec? 
Thanks ahead of time. If you have a phone # that would be great. Looking for someone that you would fish from a boat. The guys I'm fishing with will be from out of state, just would like to show them California boys a good time.


----------



## bombcast (Sep 16, 2003)

Dan Wittum 616-485-4310

fishes the Muskegon, St Joe and others. Good guy and a good guide.


----------



## SURF&TURF (Nov 5, 2008)

Thanks bombcast I have received a few PM's along with your's will give them all a call to check rates.


----------



## fishin'magician' (Mar 2, 2005)

Brent Brocherdt 231 794 8869
He does the big M as well as the rivers north from there, I have only fished the Big with him but I do twice in the fall and twice in the spring and we are always on the fish. Tell him Shawn Pomorski told you to call him.


----------



## SURF&TURF (Nov 5, 2008)

TO ALL THAT HAS PM ME ON THIS *steelhead river boat fishing *THANKS, I AM HAVING PROBLEMS SENDING OUT MY PM'S :coco: I CAN POST IN THREADS JUST NOT PM'S.

Sorry I didn't get back sooner I will make the call's to all numbers that I have received. Thanks again. I deleted all most all my old and new received & sent mail, only maybe 5 of each, just don't know at this point.


----------



## Buttonfly (Oct 28, 2002)

bombcast said:


> Dan Wittum 616-485-4310
> 
> fishes the Muskegon, St Joe and others. Good guy and a good guide.


I agree - Dan works HARD to put you on fish. And he's a great guy.


----------



## Lordofallthatswims (Jan 28, 2008)

www.midwestsportsshop.com


can't beat the price, I'm going on the 4th.


----------



## sport72186 (Dec 20, 2007)

Jeff Stuhan would be who I would book with. Went on a trip with him last fall and had an awesome day on the Muskegon River. Jeff knows the Mo like the back of his hand and he will definately show you a good time! http://www.muskegonriverguide.com/ or (616) 204-4999


----------



## 1mainiac (Nov 23, 2008)

I have been fishing with Tim Milan for the last three years and have always had a great time. http://www.alltimitfishing.com/Home_Page.php Several of my friends and I have been doing guided trips and charters for years with little success even having a guide not show up and had to call him at home when he was over a hour late ended with no fish and no refish I won't put his name here but I will never call or recomend him to anyone. Tim does all day drift boat trips on the Muskegon and other rivers provides lunch and has reasonable prices. I have done close to a dozen trips with Tim and never had a bad trip. For those who have seen my avatar holding a huge brown that was taken in Tim's boat.


----------



## Lordofallthatswims (Jan 28, 2008)

Lordofallthatswims said:


> www.midwestsportsshop.com
> 
> 
> can't beat the price, I'm going on the 4th.


The trip went well.


----------

